

The Future of core.typed in Clojure - Ambrose BS - juliangamble
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clj-syd/wslsA5gKGlk

======
albcorp
Fantastic question and answer format. Looking forward to studying this
Socratic dialogue in some detail. Feeling like we should have done the same in
the Melbourne talk

